# Another Cell phone loudmouth.....



## Tumbleweed (Jun 17, 2011)

Please, make it stop........cell phone loudmouth....


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 17, 2011)

Tumbleweed said:


> Please, make it stop........cell phone loudmouth....


Another reminder of how the so called Elite think they are Priviliged! :help: ( Wonder where they get that idea??)


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 17, 2011)

What on earth does her (claimed) education have to do with making a scene and cussing in public? All she's doing is bringing attention to the fact that neither wealth nor education in any way equals class. I hope someone recognizes her and puts her name out for all to see. Gives me an idea for what to do if I ever see this happen on my trains as I'd be happy to release a video of some loudmouth's atrocious behavior and let folks from far and wide mock and ridicule them.


----------



## Anderson (Jun 17, 2011)

Methinks the lady doth protest too much. _Way_ too much.


----------



## bobnabq (Jun 17, 2011)

I must remember to buy ear plugs before my December trip. :giggle:


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 17, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Please, make it stop........cell phone loudmouth....
> ...


Good call Jim. I couldn't have said it better myself. Notice how it said in the article "A lady was removed from a Amtrak Quiet Car after talking on her cell phone for 16 hours". I set the record straight on that. :lol: NO QC on the CS!

Steve


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 18, 2011)

No way the cell phone battery would last that long.She had to have had it on the charger the whole time. Also 16 hours straight? Jeez her ears must be ringing very loudly which explains why she needed to talk so loud.


----------



## Acela150 (Jun 18, 2011)

amtrakwolverine said:


> No way the cell phone battery would last that long.She had to have had it on the charger the whole time. Also 16 hours straight? Jeez her ears must be ringing very loudly which explains why she needed to talk so loud.


Good point. It does make one wonder.


----------

